# OILSPILL JOBS, HOTLINES, and CLAIMS INFO



## SolarFlare

ppp


----------



## sniper

Thank you for continuing to post these.


----------



## SolarFlare

<a name=OLE_LINK4 target=_blank></a><a name=OLE_LINK2 target=_blank>*Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #46*</a>

(Highlighted sections indicate new information)

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Situation Update*</p>· *Navarre* *Beach** and **Santa Rosa**?s entire coastline is open for swimming and fishing.* Two links to live Web cams on Navarre Beach are available at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill.

· Santa Rosa County and the City of Gulf Breeze held a press conference today, June 25 at Shoreline Park South to discuss the Deepwater Oil response assets in our area. You can view the press conference at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under ?What?s Hot.?

· Commission Chair Gordon Goodin and county staff met with two White House staff members today, June 25 to discuss issues with the Deepwater Horizon response in Santa Rosa County.

· Today, June 25, no tar balls or other oil product was found on Navarre Beach. 

· Unified command reports there are 10 vessel of opportunity skimmers deployed to the Pensacola Pass. 

· According to the NOAA oil plume model, the oil plume is seven miles from Pensacola, 75 miles from Mexico Beach and 293 miles from St. Petersburg. NOAA trajectories indicate possible shoreline impacts along the western panhandle through Sunday mainly west of Destin.

· A slight change in winds and currents has minimized the potential for oil impacts to continue moving east. Impacts in the already affected areas in Northwest Florida will continue within the next 72 hours.

· Tar balls, tar patties and mousse continue to be found in Northwest Florida, with the heaviest impacts reported between Escambia and Walton Counties.

· The majority of impacts to Florida?s shoreline will likely be highly weathered, in the form of tar balls, oil sheen, tar mats or mousse ? a pudding-like oil/water mixture that could be brown, rust or orange in color.

· The tropical wave in the western Caribbean Sea has a 70 percent chance of developing into a tropical depression within the next 48 hours.

· Current oil spill conditions are available online through the State Emergency Response Team GATOR map at <a href="http://map.floridadisaster.org/GATOR/">http://map.floridadisaster.org/GATOR/</a>. The map provides real time alerts, information and gives updates on oil on Florida?s coastline. The SERT Gator map encompasses the entire Gulf coast and is color coded. Green circles are used for routine recon reports, orange for priority recon reports and red for emergency recon reports.

· On June 24, there were no reports of tar balls on Navarre Beach. However, <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow">June grass, which is a feathery-like algae, continues to be reported in the wrack line (This is the line of debris that rests on the beach at the highest reach of the surging waves. The most prominent feature of the sea wrack is usually clumps of algae, or ?seaweed.?)

· *In order to expedite responses to oiled wildlife, please contact the oiled wildlife hotline at **1-866-557-1401** if oiled wildlife is spotted. Qualified personnel will respond to the report. Please do not touch or try and clean oiled wildlife. *

· *Citizens are asked not to have direct contact with oil and oil contaminated products such as tar balls, tar patties, tar mats, and oil sheen. Only qualified members should handle oil products and oil contaminated materials. To report tar or oil on the beach, call the Florida State Warning Point Line at 1-877-272-8335</sp or # DEP from a cell phone.*_

· Skimming and recreational vessel decontamination facilities are being established across the panhandle. The current list of vessel decontamination locations within the U.S. Coast Guard Mobile Sector for oiled boats is available at <a href="http://bpdecon.com">http://bpdecon.com</a>.

· There are <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow">3,536 Qualified Community Responders in the Pensacola and Panama City and 2,993 beach cleanup personnel actively working the cleanup effort in the Florida Panhandle.

· Reconnaissance missions are being coordinated daily from the State Emergency Operations Center in Tallahassee using air, land, and sea assets from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, the Florida Civil Air Patrol, and the Florida National Guard. 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Secretary Sole signed an emergency order authorizing the burning of product off shore in **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Florida**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> waters. The county will notify residents before the burning starts.*

· Dispersants in Florida waters have been approved. 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Perdido**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pass**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">, **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pensacola**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pass**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> and Bayou Texar are navigationally restricted during flood (incoming) tide and reopen during ebb (outgoing) tide as water flows out to the gulf. They are manned to allow access to necessary vessel traffic. Boaters in areas where skimming is being conducted, or where boom has been set, have been requested to maintain no-wake speeds.*

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *The Gulf Oil Economic Recovery Task Force will meet on June 30 at the University of West Florida Conference Center Building 22 located at 11000 University Parkway in Pensacola from 9:30 a.m. to 3 p.m. The general public is encouraged to attend and observe. Individuals wishing to make a public comment at the meeting will need to register with the task force staff on-site the day of the meeting. For more information and to watch the meeting live via web cast visit <a href="http://www.flgov.com/gulfrecoverytaskforce">http://www.flgov.com/gulfrecoverytaskforce</a>

· BP?s contractor, Waste Management, has begun placing hand washing stations at the public beach walkovers on Navarre Beach. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal>*<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*</p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Health*</p>· The Air Quality Index for Thursday, June 24, was ?Good? for ozone and fine particulate concentrations in the panhandle. The air quality for Friday, June 25, is expected to be ?Good? for Florida and Mississippi coastal areas. Ozone and particle data are consistent with typical values that occur during this time of year and no obvious influence due to the oil spill is evident. 

· An online mental health survey for residents is being conducted to gather information on the effect of Deepwater Horizon incident on mental health at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill, under What?s Hot. The survey will be available until the oil incident is resolved. For questions contact Daniel Hahn at (850) 983-4606 or [url="mailto:[email protected]"][email protected][/url]. 

· June 17 water quality testing performed by the University of West Florida showed no dissolved petroleum hydrocarbons at Pensacola Beach Pier and Navarre Beach Pier. 

· The Department of Health and the Department of Environmental Protection are closely monitoring health and environmental impacts to Florida. Current advisories are posted at: www.dep.state.fl.us/deepwaterhorizon/health.htm and www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under ?What?s Hot.?

· The tar balls that are found resulting from the Deepwater Horizon oil spill pose no different health risk than tar balls that are commonly found on Florida beaches. The Department of Health and DEP are closely monitoring health and environmental impacts to Florida?s beaches and will notice an advisory if conditions become unsafe. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o For most people, an occasional brief contact with a small amount of tar balls, while not recommended, will do no harm. However, some people are especially sensitive to chemicals, including the hydrocarbons found in crude oil and petroleum products. They may have an allergic reaction or develop rashes even from brief contact with oil. If contact occurs, wash the area with soap and water, baby oil, or a widely used, safe cleaning compound such as the cleaning paste sold at auto parts stores. Avoid using solvents, gasoline, kerosene, diesel fuel, or similar products on the skin. These products, when applied to skin, present a greater health hazard than the smeared tarball itself. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Santa Rosa* *County** Actions*</p>*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">The **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Santa Rosa**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">County**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> water reconnaissance teams continue to survey water and boom conditions daily, weather permitting, providing real time information on oil products including photos and **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">GPS**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> coordinates.*

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">County staff and reconnaissance teams continue to monitor beach conditions daily generally from day break until **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">6 p.m.**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*

· On June 2, the EOC returned to a level 2, or partial activation with essential staff, from 8 a.m. - 5 p.m. until further notice. The Santa Rosa County Citizen Information Line at (850) 983-INFO or 4636 is open 24 hours daily.

· Santa Rosa County and the State of Florida continue to make preparations to safeguard the state?s shoreline.

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Booms*</p>· Oil containment boom (in feet) total in Florida: <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow">567,261

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Tier 1: 234,800 / Tier 2: 132,800

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Tier 3: <span style="BACKGROUND: yellow">199,661 ( deployed by Florida contractors)

· The city of Gulf Breeze began closing booms, closing access to bayous this morning, June 24 at 8 a.m. They will remain closed until further notice. 

· Approximately 367,600 feet of boom has been placed in Northwest Florida along the most sensitive areas and 176,300 feet has been staged. 

· Santa Rosa County?s approved additional boom locations and the location of the U.S. Coast Guard?s Contingency booms are posted at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill, shown as a blue cross on the map (some locations have two crosses to show point to point locations). 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *Booms located in Santa Rosa that have been left open for navigation to date, may begin to close this week. *<span style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Boaters in these areas should monitor the local media or *www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill*<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> for the latest on boom closures. *

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *Boaters in areas where skimming is being conducted, or where boom has been set, have been requested to maintain no-wake speeds.*<span style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*

· *<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">The FDEP Emergency Order that waives obtaining a permit for booms and protective measure is only for government and approved contractors. Businesses, condo owners or private citizens must still get a permit. All berms must be permitted. *

· Residents are asked to stay clear of boom on beaches and in open water. Boom has been placed to protect environmentally sensitive and strategic areas and damaging or removing the boom puts those areas at risk. Crossing boom can cause serious damage to vessels. 

· Spill responders are asking for the public?s help in monitoring boom along the Gulf Coast. Boaters are requested to report sightings of broken, disconnected, or adrift boom; and encouraged to keep their distance from boom especially at night and in conditions of restricted visibility. Report damaged, vandalized, adrift, or stolen boom to 1-866-448-5816. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*BP Claims*</p>· A BP Community Outreach Center has been opened in Gulf Breeze at:

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o 1198 Gulf Breeze Pkwy., Ste. 6, Gulf Breeze FL 32561

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Phone (850) 691-9116

· To serve the residents of Santa Rosa County, BPopened a claims officein Midway on Friday, May 14. The office is located at 5668 Gulf Breeze Parkway Unit B-9 in Gulf Breeze. Hours of operation will be 8 a.m. to 7 p.m., seven days a week, until further notice. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o To help expedite a claims visit, call 1-800-440-0858 or start a claim at www.bp.com/claims before visiting the claims center, so adjusters at the claims office will have the information prior to your visit. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o BP claims in Florida total 20,431 with approximately $17,911,674.95 paid. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o BP claims in Santa Rosa County total 2,090 with approximately $2,008,746 paid. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*BBB® warns businesses: Beware scammers exploiting BP oil spill*</p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>While this list is by no means exhaustive, your BBB warns of some common scams that may target businesses in the wake of the BP oil spill disaster:</p>· Loan scams: Economic Injury Disaster Loans are now available through the U.S. Small Business Administration and interest-free Bridge Loans are available for businesses in the state of Florida who can show documented or anticipated losses. In addition, some local banks and credit unions are offering low-interest disaster loans as well. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Beware of loan brokers who promise that you are ?guaranteed? a loan if you pay an up-front fee. Advance fee loans are illegal in the state of Florida. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Be leery of those who promise that bad credit will not stand in the way of a loan. Those who say ?you deserve a loan? or ?no hassle ? guaranteed? are generally scammers.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Be on the lookout for sound-alike names. Crooks may use a name similar to a well-known or respected organization and create slick websites to trick you into providing sensitive financial information or to steal your hard-earned cash.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Walk away from a lender who asks you to wire money or pay an individual. Legitimate lenders don?t pressure you to wire funds or to pay a ?courier? instead of the institution directly.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Don?t be bullied by scammers who allege that you will be issued a ?forfeiture letter? that would make your small business ineligible for any SBA funding for three years if the small business refused to use the firm?s services. SBA has issued warnings against these frauds in previous disasters.

· Claims scams: BP is evaluating claims for property damage, loss of income and bodily injury. ESIS, BP?s authorized claims administrator does not charge individuals or businesses any fee to process claims

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Your BBB warns that scam artists may pose as authorized adjusters and request fees in exchange for filing or processing your claim. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Other scammers may position themselves as negotiators who will get claims expedited in exchange for a fee. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Still other anticipated scams involve individuals fraudulently pretending to be government officials demanding payment to process applications for government assistance

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Your BBB warns against doing business with contractors who require payment-in-full up front. You could be out the money if they fail to perform the work or to finish the job to your satisfaction or to pass inspection.

· Contractor scams: As damages from the Deepwater Horizon spill become more apparent, businesses may need to hire a contractor for cleanup or repair work.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Walk away from contractors who want you to pull the permits for work to be done. They likely are not properly licensed and if the contractor fails to perform the work adequately, you could be responsible for the work necessary for the project to pass inspection.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Beware contractors who don?t offer a written contract or offer a contract with blank lines next to critical details.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Verify licensing and insurance for all contractors to ensure it is current.

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Small Business Disaster & Bridge Loans*</p>· Governor Charlie Crist activated Florida?s Small Business Emergency Bridge Loan Program, which will provide emergency, short-term loans to established small businesses in the designated counties. Applications for businesses are available. To receive an application or more information on the program, please contact the Governor?s Office of Tourism, Trade, and Economic Development at (850) 487-2568, the Florida First Capital Finance Corporation (http://www.ffcfc.com) at (850) 681-3601, or TEAM Santa Rosa at (850) 623-0174. More information has also been posted at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under the Business Information heading.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Loan Applications<ul><ul><ul><LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Issued: 450 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Accepted: 115 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Declined: 24 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Approved: 13 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Loan amount approved: $778,900.00[/list][/list][/list]· SBA representatives opened a disaster loan office at the Navarre Visitor Information Center located at 8543 Navarre Parkway (U.S. Hwy 98) in Navarre. Hours of operations will be 8 a.m. - 5 p.m. Monday- Saturday until Saturday, June 26; when the days of operation will change to Monday-Friday. The office will be closed on Monday, July 5 in observance of Independence Day. More information can be found at: www.sba.gov/services/disasterassistance/SERV_DISASTERASSISTANCEGOV.html 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Vessels of **Opportunity** (Boats) Program*</p>· BP is looking to contract shrimp boats, oyster boats and other vessels for hire through the Vessel of Opportunities Program to deploy boom in the Gulf of Mexico. For more information (866) 279-7983 or (877) 847-7470.

· 370 vessels have been deployed in Florida for the Vessels of Opportunity program.

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Fishing*</p>· On June 23, NOAA modified the commercial and recreational fishing closure in the oil-affected portions of the Gulf of Mexico. The closure measures 78,597 sq mi (203,564 sq km) and covers about 33 percent of the Gulf of Mexico exclusive economic zone. The majority of federal waters in the Gulf of Mexico are open to commercial and recreational fishing. For more information, visit <a href="http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/deepwater_horizon_oil_spill.htm">http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/deepwater_horizon_oil_spill.htm</a>. 

· *<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">All **<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">Santa Rosa**<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt"> **<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">County**<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt"> waters are currently open to fishing. *Oil has not affected most of Florida waters and there are vast amounts open for fishing and other recreational activities and the FWC encourages everyone to fish where the waters are clear and to enjoy freshly harvested seafood products in these areas. Updated information regarding fishing advisories or harvest closures in Florida due to the BP oil spill will be posted online at <a href="http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm">http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm</a>.

· The FWC is taking precautionary actions and has issued a partial harvesting closure of saltwater fish and marine vertebrates. This closure covers state waters from the Alabama state line east to the Pensacola Beach tower (approximately 23 miles east and out nine miles from the coastline. Interior bays and estuaries remain open to fishing. The closure does not affect oysters, clams and scallops. Catch and release is still allowed. For more information visit <a href="http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm">http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm</a>.

· The FWC & NOAA Fisheries Service strongly advises fishermen not to fish in areas where oil or oil sheens (very thin layers of floating oil) are present, even if those areas are not currently closed to fishing. Details can be found at: <a href="http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/">http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/</a> 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Important Phone Numbers*</p>· *Florida** Oil Spill Information Line* *is*- available from 8 a.m.- 6 p.m. EDT daily for citizen?s questions. - 1-888- 337-3569 

· *Fraud Hotline*- 1-866-966-7226.

· *Submit Alternative Response Technology, or to Register as a Consultant, Contractor, or Vender of Services & Products*- email [email protected] or call 1-281-366-5511

· *Report Oiled Wildlife*- 1-866-557-1401 

· *Report Oiled Shoreline to State Warning Point*- 1-877-2-SAVE-FL (1-877-272-8335) or #DEP from a cell phone

· *To Report Oiled Shoreline to BP*- 877-389-8932

· *BP Toll**-Free Claims line*- 1800-440-0858

· *BP?s Community Information line- *1-866-448-5816

· *Florida** Agriculture and Consumer Services Commissioner gas price**-gauging hotline:* 1-800-HELP-FLA (1-800-435-7352).

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*General Safety Information *</p><ul><LI class=ecxMsoNormal>www.santarosa.fl.gov <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Citizens can signup to automatically receive breaking news alerts from Santa Rosa County Emergency Management via e-mail or as a text message on their cell phone at: www.santarosa.fl.gov/emergency/publicwarning.html. <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>The Santa Rosa County Citizen Information Line at (850) 983-INFO or 4636 is open 24 hours daily. <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>For general health information regarding the oil spill and exposure to oil spill products contact the Florida Poison Control information centers at 1-800-222-1222.[/list]

###

<p align="left">*Joy Tsubooka*</p><p align="left">*Public Information Officer*</p><p align="left">*Santa Rosa County*</p><p align="left">*4499 Pine Forest Road*</p><p align="left">*Milton, FL 32583*</p><p align="left">*(850) 983-5254*</p><p align="left">*(850) 393-8304 cell*</p><p align="left">*www.santarosa.fl.gov*</p>_


----------



## SolarFlare

<a name=OLE_LINK4 target=_blank></a><a name=OLE_LINK2 target=_blank>*Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #47*</a>

(Highlighted sections indicate new information)

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Situation Update*</p>· *Navarre* *Beach** and **Santa Rosa**?s entire coastline is open for swimming and fishing.* Two links to live Web cams on Navarre Beach are available at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill.

· *Bales of hay were found on **Navarre* *Beach** today. Florida Department of Environmental Protection does not allow the installation of hay bales, temporary sandbags or other similar materials to prevent oil contamination along shorelines of sandy beaches, as they<span class=ecx884274320-26062010>can complicate cleanup efforts and could cause serious long-term damage.* 

· Today, June 26, no tar balls or other oil product was found on Navarre Beach. No tar balls have been found on the beach since June 21, when sporadic tar balls were found.

· County staff and reconnaissance teams have investigated multiple reports today and in the last ten days of slicks, sheens, patches and streamers that are visible from the I10 Bridge and orange foam on the coast line of Blackwater Bay. To date there is no oil product in this area, but the material found has been tidal foam, seaweed, debris in the tide lines, phytoplankton, fish or other natural and organic material that is often present in the inland waterways this time of the year or associated with the dredging that is currently taking place at the mouth of Mulat Bayou near the Archie Glover Boat Ramp. All reports continue to be investigated.

· Multiple reports of tar balls and other oil product have been confirmed just inside the Pensacola Pass with crews responding.

· Florida currently has five state-leased skimmers operating in Northwest Florida. The skimmers are working at the passes in Escambia, Okaloosa, Bay, Gulf and Franklin counties to protect sensitive inland water bodies.

· Unified command reports there are 10 vessel of opportunity skimmers deployed to the Pensacola Pass. 

· According to the NOAA oil plume model, the oil plume is 11 miles from Pensacola, 55 miles from Mexico Beach and 250 miles from St. Petersburg. Winds and currents will prevent a further eastward movement of the oil plume along the Northwestern Florida Coastline. However, areas already impacted across the western panhandle, mainly along and west of the Choctawhatchee Bay, will continue to receive impacts as the oil plume moves slightly northwest and closer to shore across these areas.

· A slight change in winds and currents has minimized the potential for oil impacts to continue moving east. Impacts in the already affected areas in Northwest Florida will continue within the next 72 hours.

· The majority of impacts to Florida?s shoreline will likely be highly weathered, in the form of tar balls, oil sheen, tar mats or mousse ? a pudding-like oil/water mixture that could be brown, rust or orange in color.

· Tropical Depression #1, which formed at 6 p.m. Friday, has been upgraded to Tropical Storm Alex. The system is approximately 566 miles south of Key West, or approximately 848 miles south-southeast of the Deepwater Horizon well head site. Maximum sustained winds are near 45 mph. A general northwest track across the Yucatan Peninsula and then toward the Texas/Mexico border is forecasted. Hurricane hunter aircraft is investigating the system again this afternoon.

· Current oil spill conditions are available online through the State Emergency Response Team GATOR map at <a href="http://map.floridadisaster.org/GATOR/">http://map.floridadisaster.org/GATOR/</a>. The map provides real time alerts, information and gives updates on oil on Florida?s coastline. The SERT Gator map encompasses the entire Gulf coast and is color coded. Green circles are used for routine recon reports, orange for priority recon reports and red for emergency recon reports.

· *In order to expedite responses to oiled wildlife, please contact the oiled wildlife hotline at **1-866-557-1401** if oiled wildlife is spotted. Qualified personnel will respond to the report. Please do not touch or try and clean oiled wildlife. *

· *Citizens are asked not to have direct contact with oil and oil contaminated products such as tar balls, tar patties, tar mats, and oil sheen. Only qualified members should handle oil products and oil contaminated materials. To report tar or oil on the beach, call the Florida State Warning Point Line at 1-877-272-8335</sp or # DEP from a cell phone.*_

· Skimming and recreational vessel decontamination facilities are being established across the panhandle. The current list of vessel decontamination locations within the U.S. Coast Guard Mobile Sector for oiled boats is available at <a href="http://bpdecon.com">http://bpdecon.com</a>.

· BP reports that as of June 24, there are 442 trained Santa Rosa County Qualified Community Responders. Learn more about qualified community responders at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill, under the ?Fact Sheets and Q & A? heading. 

· Reconnaissance missions are being coordinated daily from the State Emergency Operations Center in Tallahassee using air, land, and sea assets from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, the Florida Civil Air Patrol, and the Florida National Guard. 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Secretary Sole signed an emergency order authorizing the burning of product off shore in **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Florida**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> waters. The county will notify residents before the burning starts.*

· Dispersants in Florida waters have been approved. 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Perdido**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pass**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">, **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pensacola**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Pass**<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> and Bayou Texar are navigationally restricted during flood (incoming) tide and reopen during ebb (outgoing) tide as water flows out to the gulf. They are manned to allow access to necessary vessel traffic. Boaters in areas where skimming is being conducted, or where boom has been set, have been requested to maintain no-wake speeds.*

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *The Gulf Oil Economic Recovery Task Force will meet on June 30 at the University of West Florida Conference Center Building 22 located at 11000 University Parkway in Pensacola from 9:30 a.m. to 3 p.m. The general public is encouraged to attend and observe. Individuals wishing to make a public comment at the meeting will need to register with the task force staff on-site the day of the meeting. For more information and to watch the meeting live via web cast visit <a href="http://www.flgov.com/gulfrecoverytaskforce">http://www.flgov.com/gulfrecoverytaskforce</a>

· BP?s contractor, Waste Management, has begun placing hand washing stations at the public beach walkovers on Navarre Beach. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal>*<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*</p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Volunteer Information*</p>*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">The complex nature of oil cleanup, coupled with health and safety concerns, limits the role of volunteers. Our area is not only being affected environmentally, but also by the loss of jobs connected to the tourism and fishing industries, leaving residents impacted or displaced economically and emotionally. Human service organizations, including nonprofits and faith based organizations, will need greater volunteer support in order to provide service to our impacted residents. *

· *<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">To learn more about volunteer opportunities in our area, please contact *the Santa Rosa County Volunteer Reception Center operated through Help Thy Neighbors at (850) 983-5223. 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Citizens are also asked to help spread the word that our beaches are open and encourage friends and family to visit our area to help minimize the economic impacts by visiting our restaurants, attractions, parks, hotels and condominiums. *

<p class=ecxMsoNormal>*<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*</p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Health*</p>· June 24 water quality testing performed by the University of West Florida showed no dissolved petroleum hydrocarbons at Navarre Beach Pier. 

· Health officials have provided the following guidance for coping with the stress, anxiety and depression that may be brought on by the oil spill: 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Reacting to a Traumatic Event- After surviving a disaster, individuals may feel dazed or even numb. They may also feel sad, helpless, or anxious. In spite of the tragedy, some people just feel happy to be alive. These are all normal reactions to the stress of a crisis. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Anger is a normal, healthy emotion that moves us to action when we have been wronged or victimized. The gulf animals and community are being victimized by the oil spill. Significant anger regarding the events is normal. Properly directed this anger can provide energy for recovery. Improperly directed it is destructive, divisive and damaging.

· Direct anger into community involvement and help. Individuals can focus their energies on helping friends, family, community and those whose livelihoods have been affected by the oil spill. 

· Be mindful of displacing/directing anger at those close to us such as our children, spouses, family, etc.

· Be mindful that even those who disagree with us about the crisis are likely hurting too.

· Be part of the solution, not the problem.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Protect Yourself - Just as individuals would protect themselves from the flu with a flu vaccination, these are steps that can be taken to lessen the impact of stress from the oil spill. 

· Limit exposure to unsettling information (turn off the T.V.)

· Spend time with family.

· Go to church, synagogue or mosque.

· Develop a routine of exercise and healthy living. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Ask for Help- Untreated anxiety and depression, substance abuse, and isolation or lack of a support system may put individuals at greater risk of mental health impacts from the oil spill. It is important for individuals to ask for help if they: 

· Find that they are unable to take care of themselves or their children.

· Are not able to do their job.

· Use alcohol or drugs to get away from their problems.

· Feel sad or depressed for more than two weeks. 

· Think about suicide. In this case, individuals should talk to a counselor, their physician, a community mental health organization such as Lakeview Center, or the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline (1-800-273-TALK).

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Children (and Adults also)- It is important that parents help their children cope by using these measures (which can also be helpful tips for adults):

· Validate what children are seeing and hearing -- oil is a real problem.

· Provide hope. Explain to children that lots of people are involved in cleaning the beaches and fixing the problem. Explain that your children will be able to go to the beach again.

· Remember that children absorb what?s around them. Be a positive, healthy stimulus by increasing your own resiliency to the situation.

· Give children an active role so they feel they can contribute to the beach getting better. For example, children might donate allowance money to a clean-up effort, keep their own rooms clean or spend time with friends who are also missing the beach. 

· Do not take children to the beach to actually clean oil.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Mental Health Services: Santa Rosa County- Avalon Center of Lakeview (850) 437-890, Escambia County-Lakeview Center (850) 432-1222, Lakeview?s 24-hour Crisis Line (850) 438-1617

· The Air Quality Index for Thursday, June 24, was ?Good? for ozone and fine particulate concentrations in the panhandle. The air quality for Friday, June 25, is expected to be ?Good? for Florida and Mississippi coastal areas. Ozone and particle data are consistent with typical values that occur during this time of year and no obvious influence due to the oil spill is evident. 

· An online mental health survey for residents is being conducted to gather information on the effect of Deepwater Horizon incident on mental health at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill, under What?s Hot. The survey will be available until the oil incident is resolved. For questions contact Daniel Hahn at (850) 983-4606 or [url="mailto:[email protected]"][email protected][/url]. 

· The Department of Health and the Department of Environmental Protection are closely monitoring health and environmental impacts to Florida. Current advisories are posted at: www.dep.state.fl.us/deepwaterhorizon/health.htm and www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under ?What?s Hot.?

· The tar balls that are found resulting from the Deepwater Horizon oil spill pose no different health risk than tar balls that are commonly found on Florida beaches. The Department of Health and DEP are closely monitoring health and environmental impacts to Florida?s beaches and will notice an advisory if conditions become unsafe. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o For most people, an occasional brief contact with a small amount of tar balls, while not recommended, will do no harm. However, some people are especially sensitive to chemicals, including the hydrocarbons found in crude oil and petroleum products. They may have an allergic reaction or develop rashes even from brief contact with oil. If contact occurs, wash the area with soap and water, baby oil, or a widely used, safe cleaning compound such as the cleaning paste sold at auto parts stores. Avoid using solvents, gasoline, kerosene, diesel fuel, or similar products on the skin. These products, when applied to skin, present a greater health hazard than the smeared tarball itself. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Santa Rosa* *County** Actions*</p>*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">The **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Santa Rosa**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">County**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> water reconnaissance teams continue to survey water and boom conditions daily, weather permitting, providing real time information on oil products including photos and **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">GPS**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> coordinates.*

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Since the county teams have begun surveying conditions, they have found and reported oil product in the water that was not visible by air reconnaissance.*

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">County staff and reconnaissance teams continue to monitor beach conditions daily generally from day break until **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">6 p.m.**<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> *

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· **<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Staff continue to monitor cleanup and skimming operations performed by crews under the direction of unified command.*

· Santa Rosa County and the City of Gulf Breeze held a press conference on June 25 at Shoreline Park South to discuss the Deepwater Oil response assets in our area. You can view the press conference at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under ?What?s Hot.?

· Commission Chair Gordon Goodin and county staff met with two White House staff members on June 25 to discuss issues with the Deepwater Horizon response in Santa Rosa County.

· On June 2, the EOC returned to a level 2, or partial activation with essential staff, from 8 a.m. - 5 p.m. until further notice. The Santa Rosa County Citizen Information Line at (850) 983-INFO or 4636 is open 24 hours daily.

· Santa Rosa County and the State of Florida continue to make preparations to safeguard the state?s shoreline.

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Booms*</p>· Oil containment boom (in feet) total in Florida: 597,961

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Tier 1: 238,800 / Tier 2: 132,800<span style="BACKGROUND: yellow">

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o Tier 3: 226,361 ( deployed by Florida contractors)

· The city of Gulf Breeze began closing booms, closing access to bayous this morning, June 24 at 8 a.m. They will remain closed until further notice. 

· Approximately 367,600 feet of boom has been placed in Northwest Florida along the most sensitive areas and 176,300 feet has been staged. 

· Santa Rosa County?s approved additional boom locations and the location of the U.S. Coast Guard?s Contingency booms are posted at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill, shown as a blue cross on the map (some locations have two crosses to show point to point locations). 

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *Booms located in Santa Rosa that have been left open for navigation to date, may begin to close this week. *<span style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Boaters in these areas should monitor the local media or *www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill*<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal"> for the latest on boom closures. *

*<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">· *Boaters in areas where skimming is being conducted, or where boom has been set, have been requested to maintain no-wake speeds.*<span style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">*

· *<span style="font-size: 11pt; FONT-WEIGHT: normal">The FDEP Emergency Order that waives obtaining a permit for booms and protective measure is only for government and approved contractors. Businesses, condo owners or private citizens must still get a permit. All berms must be permitted. *

· Residents are asked to stay clear of boom on beaches and in open water. Boom has been placed to protect environmentally sensitive and strategic areas and damaging or removing the boom puts those areas at risk. Crossing boom can cause serious damage to vessels. 

· Spill responders are asking for the public?s help in monitoring boom along the Gulf Coast. Boaters are requested to report sightings of broken, disconnected, or adrift boom; and encouraged to keep their distance from boom especially at night and in conditions of restricted visibility. Report damaged, vandalized, adrift, or stolen boom to 1-866-448-5816. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*BP Claims*</p>· A BP Community Outreach Center has been opened in Gulf Breeze at:

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o 1198 Gulf Breeze Pkwy., Ste. 6, Gulf Breeze FL 32561

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Phone (850) 691-9116

· To serve the residents of Santa Rosa County, BPopened a claims officein Midway on Friday, May 14. The office is located at 5668 Gulf Breeze Parkway Unit B-9 in Gulf Breeze. Hours of operation will be 8 a.m. to 7 p.m., seven days a week, until further notice. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o To help expedite a claims visit, call 1-800-440-0858 or start a claim at www.bp.com/claims before visiting the claims center, so adjusters at the claims office will have the information prior to your visit. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o BP claims in Florida total 20,932 with approximately $ 18,241,105.61 paid. 

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; BACKGROUND: yellow; font-size: 11pt">o BP claims in Santa Rosa County total 2,141 with approximately $2,009,878 paid. 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Small Business Disaster & Bridge Loans*</p>· Governor Charlie Crist activated Florida?s Small Business Emergency Bridge Loan Program, which will provide emergency, short-term loans to established small businesses in the designated counties. Applications for businesses are available. To receive an application or more information on the program, please contact the Governor?s Office of Tourism, Trade, and Economic Development at (850) 487-2568, the Florida First Capital Finance Corporation (http://www.ffcfc.com) at (850) 681-3601, or TEAM Santa Rosa at (850) 623-0174. More information has also been posted at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under the Business Information heading.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt">o Loan Applications<ul><ul><ul><LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Issued: 450 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Accepted: 115 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Declined: 24 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Approved: 13 <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Loan amount approved: $778,900.00[/list][/list][/list]· SBA representatives opened a disaster loan office at the Navarre Visitor Information Center located at 8543 Navarre Parkway (U.S. Hwy 98) in Navarre. Hours of operations will be 8 a.m. - 5 p.m. Monday- Saturday until Saturday, June 26; when the days of operation will change to Monday-Friday. The office will be closed on Monday, July 5 in observance of Independence Day. More information can be found at: www.sba.gov/services/disasterassistance/SERV_DISASTERASSISTANCEGOV.html 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Vessels of **Opportunity** (Boats) Program*</p>· BP is looking to contract shrimp boats, oyster boats and other vessels for hire through the Vessel of Opportunities Program to deploy boom in the Gulf of Mexico. For more information (866) 279-7983 or (877) 847-7470.

· 387 vessels have been deployed in Florida for the Vessels of Opportunity program.

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Fishing*</p>· On June 23, NOAA modified the commercial and recreational fishing closure in the oil-affected portions of the Gulf of Mexico. The closure measures 78,597 sq mi (203,564 sq km) and covers about 33 percent of the Gulf of Mexico exclusive economic zone. The majority of federal waters in the Gulf of Mexico are open to commercial and recreational fishing. For more information, visit <a href="http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/deepwater_horizon_oil_spill.htm">http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/deepwater_horizon_oil_spill.htm</a>. 

· *<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">All **<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">Santa Rosa**<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt"> **<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt">County**<span style="COLOR: navy; font-size: 11pt"> waters are currently open to fishing. *Oil has not affected most of Florida waters and there are vast amounts open for fishing and other recreational activities and the FWC encourages everyone to fish where the waters are clear and to enjoy freshly harvested seafood products in these areas. Updated information regarding fishing advisories or harvest closures in Florida due to the BP oil spill will be posted online at <a href="http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm">http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm</a>.

· The FWC is taking precautionary actions and has issued a partial harvesting closure of saltwater fish and marine vertebrates. This closure covers state waters from the Alabama state line east to the Pensacola Beach tower (approximately 23 miles east and out nine miles from the coastline. Interior bays and estuaries remain open to fishing. The closure does not affect oysters, clams and scallops. Catch and release is still allowed. For more information visit <a href="http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm">http://myfwc.com/OilSpill/index.htm</a>.

· The FWC & NOAA Fisheries Service strongly advises fishermen not to fish in areas where oil or oil sheens (very thin layers of floating oil) are present, even if those areas are not currently closed to fishing. Details can be found at: <a href="http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/">http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/</a> 

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*Important Phone Numbers*</p>· *Florida** Oil Spill Information Line* *is*- available from 8 a.m.- 6 p.m. EDT daily for citizen?s questions. - 1-888- 337-3569 

· *Fraud Hotline*- 1-866-966-7226.

· *Submit Alternative Response Technology, or to Register as a Consultant, Contractor, or Vender of Services & Products*- email [email protected] or call 1-281-366-5511

· *Report Oiled Wildlife*- 1-866-557-1401 

· *Report Oiled Shoreline to State Warning Point*- 1-877-2-SAVE-FL (1-877-272-8335) or #DEP from a cell phone

· *To Report Oiled Shoreline to BP*- 877-389-8932

· *BP Toll**-Free Claims line*- 1800-440-0858

· *BP?s Community Information line- *1-866-448-5816

· *Florida** Agriculture and Consumer Services Commissioner gas price**-gauging hotline:* 1-800-HELP-FLA (1-800-435-7352).

<p class=ecxMsoNormal></p><p class=ecxMsoNormal>*General Safety Information *</p><ul><LI class=ecxMsoNormal>www.santarosa.fl.gov <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>Citizens can signup to automatically receive breaking news alerts from Santa Rosa County Emergency Management via e-mail or as a text message on their cell phone at: www.santarosa.fl.gov/emergency/publicwarning.html. <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>The Santa Rosa County Citizen Information Line at (850) 983-INFO or 4636 is open 24 hours daily. <LI class=ecxMsoNormal>For general health information regarding the oil spill and exposure to oil spill products contact the Florida Poison Control information centers at 1-800-222-1222.[/list]

###

<p align="left">*Joy Tsubooka*</p><p align="left">*Public Information Officer*</p><p align="left">*Santa Rosa County*</p><p align="left">*4499 Pine Forest Road*</p><p align="left">*Milton, FL 32583*</p><p align="left">*(850) 983-5254*</p>_


----------



## SolarFlare

*Update src*

I tried to cut and paste an update., but the software doesn't accept it, says its too many characters. i don't have time to edit this stuff, and i really don't feel like learning new software again right now.

Updates can be found @ 

http://204.90.20.174/news/newsrelease/100629-OILSPILUD50.pdf?CFID=1195680&CFTOKEN=64255403

or

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill/index.html


Sorry, maybe if I can find time I'll come back to it.


----------



## SolarFlare

*partial update*

Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #51

(Highlighted sections indicate new information)



Situation Update

· Navarre Beach and Santa Rosa’s entire coastline is open for swimming and fishing. Two links to live Web cams on Navarre Beach are available at Santa Rosa County Oil Spill Information.

· Today, June 30 county staff reported numerous dime to quarter-sized tar balls in the water around the pier, and swimming areas on Navarre Beach near dune walkover number two. Due to their consistency, size and color, these tar balls have blended in with natural material washing ashore. 

· At approximately 5:15 p.m. today, June 30, Navarre Beach was impacted with intermittent, pea-size tar balls to larger dollar-sized tar patties west of beach walkover number 8 (near intersection of Indiana Street and Gulf Blvd.) to the Gulf Island National Seashore. 

· Rainbow sheen and various sized tar balls were reported two miles out from the Navarre Pier.

· There are currently no swimming or fishing restrictions on Navarre Beach or anywhere in Santa Rosa County

· Beachgoers may see signs posted in areas that are being or are scheduled to be cleaned, which also indicate what beach areas near public walkovers have no current oil impacts. The areas being cleaned are not closed, but beach goers may find other portions of the beach more enjoyable.

· Cleanup crews did not work last night due to weather conditions and were delayed this morning until approximately 9:30 a.m. due to the lack of staged equipment at Navarre Beach. 

· Tar balls, tar patties and sheen have been reported in Northwest Florida and impacts are expected to continue within the next 72 hours.

· Weather conditions will be unfavorable for recovery operations today, June 30 through tomorrow, July 1.

· As of this morning, Hurricane Alex was located about 586 miles southwest of the Deepwater Horizon well head site. Maximum sustained winds are near 80 mph and Alex is expected to make landfall tonight just south of the Mexican/Texas border. 

· Cleanup crews from Mobile unified Command are cleaning private beaches and marshes. To arrange for cleanup, property owners should call 1-800-448-5816. The cleaning of other private property (such as oil tracked onto boardwalks, into homes, etc.) should be arranged by property owners. Those property owners should then file a claim for reimbursement of their expenses by calling 1-800-440-0858 or by visiting Unified Command for the BP Oil Spill | Deepwater Horizon Response. 

· The Florida Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) will host an innovative technology review event tomorrow, July 1 at 7 a.m. at Escambia Park West, which is located near the last parking area before entering Fort Pickens Road on Pensacola Beach. The event will evaluate technologies that might offer additional capabilities to clean impacted beaches along Florida's coastline. 

· To assist business owners and families in counties affected by the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, Governor Crist has requested an additional $50 million for the second round of a tourism marketing and advertising campaign.

· The IRS has announced new efforts to help affected taxpayers, including a special Gulf Coast Assistance Day on July 17. Learn more at Santa Rosa County Oil Spill Information, under the “Claims Information” heading.

· Current oil spill conditions are available online through the State Emergency Response Team GATOR map at SERT GATOR. The map provides real time alerts, information and gives updates on oil on Florida’s coastline. The SERT Gator map encompasses the entire Gulf coast and is color coded. Green circles are used for routine recon reports, orange for priority recon reports and red for emergency recon reports.

· There are 1,292 Qualified Community Responders and 2,863 beach clean up personnel actively working the cleanup effort in the Florida Panhandle.

· In order to expedite responses to oiled wildlife, please contact the oiled wildlife hotline at 1-866-557-1401 if oiled wildlife is spotted. Qualified personnel will respond to the report. Please do not touch or try and clean oiled wildlife. 

· Citizens are asked not to have direct contact with oil and oil contaminated products such as tar balls, tar patties, tar mats, and oil sheen. Only qualified members should handle oil products and oil contaminated materials. To report tar or oil on the beach, call the Florida State Warning Point Line at 1-877-272-8335 or # DEP from a cell phone.

· Skimming and recreational vessel decontamination facilities are being established across the panhandle. The current list of vessel decontamination locations within the U.S. Coast Guard Mobile Sector for oiled boats is available at http://bpdecon.com.

· BP reports that as of June 28, there are 488 trained Santa Rosa County Qualified Community Responders. Learn more about qualified community responders at Santa Rosa County Oil Spill Information, under the “Fact Sheets and Q & A” heading. 

· Reconnaissance missions are being coordinated daily from the State Emergency Operations Center in Tallahassee using air, land, and sea assets from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, the Florida Civil Air Patrol, and the Florida National Guard. 

· Florida currently has five state-leased skimmers operating in Northwest Florida. The skimmers are working at the passes in Escambia, Okaloosa, Bay, Gulf and Franklin counties to protect sensitive inland water bodies.

· Secretary Sole signed an emergency order authorizing the burning of product off shore in Florida waters. The county will notify residents before the burning starts.

· Dispersants in Florida waters have been approved. 

· Perdido Pass, Pensacola Pass and Bayou Texar are navigationally restricted during flood (incoming) tide and reopen during ebb (outgoing) tide as water flows out to the gulf. They are manned to allow access to necessary vessel traffic. Boaters in areas where skimming is being conducted, or where boom has been set, have been requested to maintain no-wake speeds.



Booms

· Booms will be closed for the next several days due to the threat of oil product, as forecasted by trajectory maps. Residents are asked to stay clear of the area. The boom has been placed to protect environmentally sensitive and strategic areas, and damaging or removing the booms puts those areas at risk. Crossing booms can also cause serious damage to boats. 

o Requests for boom openings for emergencies can be made by calling DRC, which is Santa Rosa County’s contractor at (850) 602-0242. The wait time for assistance is approximately 30 minutes. 

o Residents in the area with landline phones will be notified by an automated community notification phone system.

· The following boom locations will be closed this afternoon:

o Villa Venyce - mouth of canal will be closed, closing access to the canal network 

o Santa Rosa Shores - all three canals connecting to the sound will be closed 

o Soundside Drive - the three natural bayous, from west to east they are Brickyard Bayou, Sabine Bayou (also known as Duck Bayou) , and Chinquapin Bayou will be closed 

o Polynesian Isle- mouth of canal will be closed, closing access to the canal network

· Due to the weather, the City of Gulf Breeze will be closing access to the bayous for the next few days..

· Oil containment boom (in feet) total: 646,361 deployed in Florida

o Tier 1: 255,900 / Tier 2: 133,600

o Tier 3: 256,861 ( deployed by Florida contractors)


----------



## SolarFlare

*Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #54*​_(Highlighted sections indicate new information)_​ 
*Situation Update*
· *Navarre* *Beach** and **Santa Rosa**’s entire coastline is open for swimming and fishing.* Two links to live Web cams on Navarre Beach are available at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill.
· There are currently no swimming or fishing restrictions on Navarre Beach or anywhere in Santa Rosa County.
· Reports of a rumor about possible evacuations due to the oil spill were received on July 2 by Santa Rosa County. *This Deepwater Horizon oil spill should not require an evacuation or any beach closures*.
· Today, July 3, no new tar balls or other oil product were reported on Navarre Beach. 
· Tar balls, tar patties and sheen have been reported in Northwest Florida, with the heaviest impacts reported in Escambia County. Impacts in the already affected areas in Northwest Florida will continue within the next 72 hours.
· According to the NOAA oil plume model, the oil plume is 42 miles from Panama City and 251 miles from St. Petersburg. NOAA trajectories indicate possible shoreline impacts near Pensacola Bay Sunday and Monday.
· Due to the amount of boat traffic on the Fourth of July, if oil is present in or near Little Sabine Pass, Escambia County will not be opening the boom for recreational vessels. If Little Sabine pass is clear of oil, the boom will be opened on the outgoing tide. This is an effort to protect Little Sabine from oil, mousse and tar balls.
· Strong easterly winds of 10-20 knots are expected across the northeastern gulf this weekend but will begin to decrease tomorrow afternoon. This, in combination with 3-5 foot seas and a 50-70 percent chance of rain today and tomorrow may hamper some oil recovery efforts both onshore and offshore this weekend. Easterly winds and current patterns will continue to push the oil plume westward through the next few days. Impacts may not be as widespread today in the Pensacola region due to nearshore currents moving westward; parallel to the shore instead of directly towards the shore. Offshore, no significant amounts of oil are within or moving towards Eddy Franklin and there is no clear path for oil to enter the Florida Straits.
· There is a 10 percent chance that a weak, non-tropical low pressure system over the northern Gulf of Mexico will develop into a tropical or subtropical cyclone within the next 48 hours.
· Captain of the Port, Sector Mobile ordered a safety zone around Deepwater Horizon response booming and other operations, with federal penalties for violation. The order covers operations in Escambia and Santa Rosa Counties and will assist in the enforcement of no-wake zones, creating a safer work environment and discouraging intentional and unintentional disruptions of operations.
o Vessels must not come within 20 meters of booming operations, boom or oil spill response efforts.
o In closer areas where the 20 meter distance is not practical, vessels are required to be vigilant of persons working from small boats or deploying boom material and to transit at safe speed and distance to maintain a no wake zone.
o Vessels shall not come in contact with boom, booming operations, and oil spill response activities.
o Persons or vessels requiring deviations from this rule must request permission from the Captain of the Port Mobile at (251) 441-5976 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (251) 441-5976 end_of_the_skype_highlighting.
o Failure to comply with the order subjects the vessel to seizure and forfeiture to the United States, and the person guilty of such failure, obstruction or interference shall be punished by imprisonment for not more than six years and may, at the discretion of the court, be fined not more than $32,500.


----------



## Southern Star Services

I need 2 to 3 40hr hazwoper and yellow card certified individuals for tomorrow.

email to [email protected]


----------



## SolarFlare

*The purpose of this pn-tagged thread is to update Public Notices, if you want employees please pick another thread!*​



*Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #67*


_(Highlighted sections indicate new information)_​

*Situation Update*
· *Navarre**Beach** and **Santa Rosa**’s entire coastline is open for swimming and fishing.*Two links to live Web cams on Navarre Beach are available at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under the “Links for Visitors” tab. 
· There are currently no swimming or fishing restrictions on Navarre Beach or anywhere in Santa Rosa County.
· Today, July 21, sporadic tar balls and oiled debris were reported on Navarre Beach. 
· Isolated impacts are expected in Northwest Florida over the next 72 hours. 
· The NOAA oil plume model shows the oil plume being 70 miles from Pensacola, and 125 miles from Panama City. The NOAA trajectory forecasts scattered tar ball fields that are already nearshore may be carried onshore along the Panhandle coast. 
· A tropical wave in the Southwestern Atlantic near Hispaniola has a 50 percent chance of becoming a tropical depression or tropical storm within the next 48 hours. 
· A fact sheet on hurricanes and the oil spill is available at www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under the “Fact Sheets and Q&A” heading. 
· Due to the potential tropical storm activity in the Gulf of Mexico, Unified Command is removing tier one and tier two boom. Visit www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill under “What’s Hot” for a letter to county commissioners from U.S. Coast Guard Rear Admiral Zukunft regarding the tier one and two boom removal. Questions on tier 1 & 2 removal should be directed to Unified Command in Mobile JIC at: (251) 445-8965
o According to a Branch 1 Situation Update, the following Tier one and two removal took place today, July 21:
Escambia Division 1
o Began removal of boom in Big Lagoon E2-D1-5 (PEN 3) (1,050’)
o Began removal of boom at Bayou Garcon E2-D1-2 (1,400’)
o Began removal of boom at Innerarity Point E2-D1-1 (PEN 24) (800’)
o Began removal of boom in Tarklin Bayou E2-D1-3 (PEN 6) (,400’)
Escambia Division 2
o Began removal of boom at Florida Natural Scenic Trail E2-D2-9 (PEN44)(850’)
o Began removal of boom at Garcon Pt. E2-D2-12 (PEN 23) (2,500’)
Escambia Division 3
o None
Boom Removal Summary
o Division 1 - 6250
o Division 2 - 3350
o Division 3 – 0
o TOTAL – 9,600 
· The State Emergency Response Team, in coordination with the Department of Environmental Protection, will also remove supplemental tier three boom within the next 72 to 96 hours. The removed boom and equipment will be temporarily stored in a secure location and redeployed if oil spill impacts are projected. Questions on tier 3 boom removal should be directed to the Florida Division of Emergency Management Public Information- ESF 14 at: (850) 921-0217 
Santa Rosa County Tier 3 boom removal schedule, weather permitting:
o Wednesday, July 21 afternoon- Mulat Bayou
o Thursday morning, July 22- East River, Polynesian Isle, Santa Rosa Shores and Soundside Drive, and Gulf Breeze locations
o Friday morning into Saturday, July 23 & 24- Pensacola NAS
· Governor Crist signed Executive Order 10-169 today, July 21 and authorizes property appraisers to provide interim assessments of properties affected by the Deepwater Horizon oil spill disaster. Property appraisers in the 26 counties under the current state of emergency are granted authorization to provide an interim assessment of any property that may have declined in value due to the oil spill. Property owners can then use the interim assessments to substantiate claims against BP or other responsible parties.
· *In order to expedite responses to oiled wildlife, please contact the oiled wildlife hotline at **1-866-557-1401** if oiled wildlife is spotted. Qualified personnel will respond to the report. Please do not touch or try and clean oiled wildlife. *
· *Citizens are asked not to have direct contact with oil and oil contaminated products such as tar balls, tar patties, tar mats, and oil sheen. Only qualified members should handle oil products and oil contaminated materials. To report tar or oil on the beach, call the Florida State Warning Point Line at 1-877-272-8335 or # DEP from a cell phone.*

*Health*
*For more information visit **www.santarosa.fl.gov/oilspill** under the “Health” tab.*
· July 19 water testing by the University of West Florida showed no dissolved petroleum hydrocarbons detected above what is normal at Navarre Beach Pier and Santa Rosa Island. 
· July 15 water sampling by the Florida Department of Environmental Protection showed no petroleum-related contaminants at the Navarre Beach fishing pier or at Navarre Beach West. Two water samples are planned for Thursday, July 22. Results will be available at http://www.dep.state.fl.us/deepwaterhorizon/water.htm#counties.


----------



## james wisner

Contact me at [email protected] if you do not already have a law firm representing your damages against BP and you want to sign up with a large law firm on a contingency basis, no fee or any cost unless they recover money for you. 

I have retained on contingency the largest plaintiff's personal injury law firm in the United States for my claim against BP. This firm has a division created just to pursue BP claims. They know what they are doing. Without an attorney BP will screw you. Contact me asap for contact details as there is an April 20 deadline to join a class action suit. Captain James


----------

